# horse camping question



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all I don't have a trailer with Living quarters i just have a slant load w/tack room just wandering how those of you in the same situation as me goes camping w/horses what kind of equipment do yall take?


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

I usually just sleep in the trailer.. Sweep it out and throw down some padding/all your bedding/whatever you do on the floor and you're good to go. That's what I do when I get stuck with the stock trailer, which has no living quarters. Otherwise I just take a tent along and that works pretty well. Just be sure to bring an appropriate amount of bedding, as the whole trailer is a big area, so it can get chilly. Oh, and if the weather is appropriate, I just sleep on a tarp with all the bedding necessary (always use wool around fires, as it only smolders and doesn't go up in flames).


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I use a tent of sleep in my van, it has a back seat that folds down into abed.
take a grill, chairs, I am slowly adding stuff to make my life more comfy


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

We used high lines for the horses and slept in tents near them. I miss horse camping!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

We either sleep in the trailer or the tent. Just make sure to let your horses see and hear the tent before you go. I've seen horses spook badly at tents and it can start a chain reaction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't wait to take my horse camping! I want one of these: Truck Tents | Truck Bed Tent | Tent for Pickup Truck


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I have one of their truck tents and like it a lot. Sets up and tears down quick and easy. Here's a link to a review on it. 









When we camp off of the horses we've started using hammocks instead of tents. No sleeping on lumpy bumpy ground that way.

You don't have to spend a small fortune to have a great time with horses, although there have been times when a camper's shower would have been wonderful 

We've been using the truck tent for almost two years now and haven't had any issues at all with it. 

One nice thing about not going the LQ route is that we can get into tighter camping spots that an LQ couldn't. You'd have a hard time getting here with an LQ. Haney Meadows is 10+ miles from the nearest pavement and is ROUGH but the riding is super.....


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

hey thanks for all the suggestions everybody has trailers with LQ's around here so it's alittle difficult to find a place to camp out sorta feel like your not in the "club" i guess haha I like the hammock idea it can be folded up on the back of the horse and you can just stop and set up camp


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

New here today but willing to tell you what I do when camping. I have a queen size mattress in my gooseneck of my trailer and curtains on the windows. No need for living quarters... I am there to ride not to entertain


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Dad sleeps in the trailer, we either set up swags outside or in bad weather take a tent. Nothing better than lying in your swag under the stars on a clear night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I camp in my Brenderup - just got back from camping this weekend. I pull the center bar out, drag out the matts, wash out the trailer and let it dry. I put a little window unit in the groom door and use duct tape to secure a plastic garbage bag above it to seal the door. I have cots (don't like them to sleep on!) and then I put an air mattress down with blankets. It is more than cool in there (I live in Texas - it is HOT here!) and very comfortable. 

I would like to par down what I take though because packing and unpacking it bites!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey QOS, where in S. Texas are you? I'm from a small town called Edna near Victoria? are you anywhere near there. 

I live in N. Georgia now. Hubby and I ride here in the foothills of the smoky mtns. I have gotten spoiled... I think I need mountains to ride in. Not sure I could enjoy the flat land of S. Texas anymore. 

Rhonda


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We use all kinds of stuff depending on the season and where we are.

I frequently sleep in the GN of my trailer. If I brings my daughters, they usually set up a dome tent. I've got friends who just set up a cot out under the stairs. A cot gets you up off the ground and is easy to fold up and pack. In the colder weather we pack in a wall tent with a wood buring stove.

I've attened a Lot of CTR rides and witness people camping in anything imaginable. Swept out trailers, under the goosenecks, in tents, in back of Suburbans etc.


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

QOS I know it gets hot in texas it gets like 150 degrees here I live in central texas


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I normally sleep in a tent by the horse paddocks. I used to not do that, but even since I had a horse almost colic I prefer to stay as close as possible. I bring a grill for cooking and just all the normal tack.


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

hi, big jane and i are new to chat rooms but we have miles and miles of trails under our hooves. we camp alot with friends. we just take air mattresses (some of us arn't so young anymore). we have had as many as 10 people sleeping in a 30 ft. gooseneck. the more the merrier.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL yeah...it is HOT in Texas - kinda like Mathew Brodderick said in Biloxi Blues "it is hot....it is AFRICA hot"! We live right on the border of Texas and Louisiana where it meets the Gulf of Mexico. We went camping again this past weekend up to Ebenezer park at Lake Sam Rayburn in Jasper. OMG Friday it was so hot I thought I was going to be like Little Black ***** and melt into a puddle of butter. 

Camped in the Brenderup again. It is more than cool with the AC running - the air mattress is comfortable. The biggest pain in the hinney is dragging the linens for the bed. What a PITA!!


----------



## CelticRanger (Sep 20, 2010)

*Here in Oz......................*

Hi Everyone - Greetings from Queensland, Australia!

It is kind of "Africa hot" in the Outback and northern parts of Queensland; we have a handy little item called a "swag". I'm not sure if you might have something similar in the States or not. The swag is a hangover from the early settler days in Australia and I wouldn't be without it. 

Basically it looks like a bedroll. However, it consists of a foam layer (mattress) inside what is like a sleeping bag. Now, if it's hot you can lay on the top of the 'sleeping bag' and there is a small mesh canopy which is attached over the top - solves the mozzie problem.......not to mention snakes of which we have plenty! NOT GUARANTEED AGAINST CROCS THOUGH :shock: If it's raining there is a 'weather flap' which keeps out the rain, and if it's cold you crawl inside the sleeping bag part and there's room for extra blankets too. This all comes in one neat package and rolls up relatively small.

Married? (to someone OTHER than your horse :wink:!!) No problem, they come in doubles.

I l-o-o-o-v-e my swag.

Cheers for now!


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't do 'ground' anymore and after freezing when it snowed, hubby bought me a LQ and I love it! Still use the gooseneck if larger trailers can't get in but I think twice about those rides!!!


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have slept on the ground, on cots, in trailers, under the stars and I now have a LQ trailer and I love it .............


----------



## gamecock67 (May 26, 2009)

*Safety and flexiblity are the "Keys" in camping!*

My Bride and I try to be as safe and flexible as possible to meet any camping environment that we may experience. Option 1 is a truck tent, re: http://www.sportzbynapier.com. Sets up in 20 minutes or less and is suitable for developed or primitive camping areas. Option 2 is a ground tent that we use for quick set up on short overnight stays (usually in transit to out of state trails/campgrounds). Option 3 is to sleep in our 3-horse, slant load, bumper pull trailer (usually selected when we are caught in an extended bad weather forecast senario). Regardless of which option selected, we use two Coleman cots that are 27" in width to sleep on. Sleeping bags zipped together with - as needed - cover blankets (wool) will keep you warm (we've slept quite comfortable in temperatures as low as 15 degrees in the Rocky and Appalachians Mountains). The involved gear is easily stored in the Dressing Quaters of our horse trailer.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

When I go camping, I usually go with my trail club. The first year I just slept in my trailer. (cleaned out any poo, put down a tarp and a foam pad, a sleeping bag and blankets...) The last two years, however, I've conned my parents into meeting us up there and now I sleep in their 32' motor-home. *grin*


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I've gone on the trails with my horse, but I've never camped. As suggested before I would sleep in the trailer or in a tent. I prefer tents because it feels more like camping. How do you keep clean though?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

This is making me anxious for summer again. Have friends who do this and I have always wanted to go, but life has gotten in the way. I am thinking the back of my SUV sounds good-or a tent with a cot.....I hate snakes and bugs. YUK! The tough part is we have a beautiful 38'RV-but, since DH is SO allergic to horses, I can NEVER use it. Even if I strip and shower outside. :-(


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Uhmmm. Keep clean while camping? Well, I generally shower most every day. A solar shower bag and a modesty enclosure and a hot camp shower is a done deal!


----------



## gamecock67 (May 26, 2009)

*Camping Hygiene.*

We have the following bathing options when we camp: Sponge Bathing in the horse trailer with heated water; Solar water bag hanging from a tree or stand; and bath house shower when available. If safe and close by we also will enjoy a refreshing dip in a stream, river, or lake. Obviously, the option selected is dependent upon the time of year, location, and sense of privacy.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

gamecock67 said:


> We have the following bathing options when we camp: Sponge Bathing in the horse trailer with heated water; Solar water bag hanging from a tree or stand; and bath house shower when available. If safe and close by we also will enjoy a refreshing dip in a stream, river, or lake. Obviously, the option selected is dependent upon the time of year, location, and sense of privacy.


To be honest I'd prefer the Sponge Bathing because it has heated water. I was just wondering how you keep you hair and body clean. I know it sounds funny to ask how to keep your hair and body clean while camping. I take one shower everyday because if I don't my hair and body gets filthy! If the bath house shower was available I would use that too.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

A solar shower bag provides a hot shower if there's any sunshine. An option is to get a Campmore Shower Pump for about $20 and use a 5 gallon bucket for the water. Fill the bucket with whatever temp water you prefer. The shower pump is battery operated and drops into the bucket. The shower head can be attached to whatever is convenient. There's a convenient, remote, on off switch so you can shut of the pump to save water and batteries when lathering up.

I used one of these when winter camping in my travel trailer. I had drains, but no water supply. I hauled water to camp and heated it on the stove for showering/washing. 

Not being able to keep clean is NOT an excuse to avoid getting out! There's just too many options available!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, ya'll take all the fun out of camping :razz:. When we used to go, we would hitch up a team of mules, pack all our sleeping bags and food in the wagon, and us kids would take our saddle horses and ride to wherever we wanted to camp (anywhere from 3 to 15 miles from home). We would take a tent just in case the weather turned but seldom used it. We usually just spread a tarp out on the ground and layed our sleeping bags out on that. We would tie our horses to the trees and call it good. We almost always found a spot within walking distance of a spring fed stream or a pond for washing dishes and ourselves. It was an amazing thing just laying there with your feet toward the camp fire looking up at the stars.

Coming back toward town after a weekend out camping.









Just packed up and ready to leave the campsite.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

As I kid, I roughed it, too. Now I like all the comforts of home. Even backpacking I take the wine and stemwear! Just 'cause I go to the back woods don't mean I can't be civilized!

OK, when backpacking I wash in the lake. But with a horse to help carry the gear there's no reason not to have a hot shower when needed/desired! Although for just an overnight it might not be worth it. Ask me next summer after I've done a few! ;-)

I've been doing a bunch of internet exploring the last couple of weeks and have found a whole slug of places where we can camp and leave the boys to play at camp while the Mrs. and I go for long day rides. Or where we can get dropped off with the horses and meet the boys 8 or 10 miles down the trail and all camp together.

And a lot of places where we can leave the boys behind and have some Quality Time with just us and the horses! 

I bet there's two or three dozen good destinations within an hour's drive of home. Only 4 or 5 more months and it'll be camping season! WooHoo!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I frequently just heat up a gallon of water on the camp stove. Using a cup, I get head wet and shampoo my hair and wet wash cloth to clean up the rest.

But then I've also been known to just wade out into the lake and take a cold bath. If I was really dirt.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I was also about to suggest if you have a trailer with a living quarter, but no shower you could use the sink couldn't you? Just plug the sink up and let it fill up then dunk you head. You could then put the shampoo on and dunk your head again and be done. Isn't that a possibility? I do that in our sink sometimes when I wake up late for school. You could always swim later if you wanted to wash your body.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Lots of good ideas on how to clean up. BUT . . . the Main Point is to get out and DO IT! Go riding. Go camping. 

Let the details take care of themselves and just go have fun!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Precisely . Come spring, I may go out on my own if my family won't go with me.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

AMEN smrobs!

I'm thinking I might load Mr. Big up for a camping trip this week just to see how it works out. 

Hey, a guy can dream, right?!?


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

My dad and I are going to look at trailers with living quarters inside them so that we have somewhere to sleep. I found one that's really nice with a shower and all but if that one gets sold I have another one that doesn't have a shower but a toilet, sink, bed, storage, and ect. That's why I was asking if you could just fill the sink up and dunk you head. I guess I shouldn't worry about that though. I totally agree with what Smrobs said.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello, when we first started camping with our horses, we used a tent. We next used two vehicles, one to pull the trailer and one to pull a pop-up camper. Now we have a truck camper that goes in the bed of the truck that pulls the trailer. We bring pretty much anything we might need, even a laptop so we can watch movies, lol. Not really primitive camping anymore


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I just don't shower - Lol! I don't think my horse cares if i'm a bit stinky :]


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I just made reservations for April and May in Ebenezer Park, Jasper, Texas and I already had reservations for February! We will be camping in the Brenderup and washing up at the park's facilities. Really nice bath house with private showers with a lock. I would love to have a LQ but I don't so I make do but I like to be clean. It is hot and humid in Texas and hot humid and sweating like crazy is not a good comfortable feeling. We camp out but we eat out while there at least once. The entire group goes over to The Stump Restaurant ! Can't wait. Haven't been to Ebenezer since October and I can't wait til February gets here!


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

I've never been horse camping, but hope to do it this summer. Is there anything special you have to teach a horse - other than a tent is not carnivorous?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I strongly suggest you teach your horse to hobble and stand tied at a high line. Camping will require the horses to spend a lot of time in both.

He should be comfortable with normal trail ride types of behavior. Such as you putting on a coat or poncho while in the saddle. You'd really hate to go for a wild ride on a spooked horse with your arms behind your back trying to get into the sleeves of a coat. Also if you lead a pack horse. The rope will get under his tail. All saddle horses should be comfortable with a lead rope getting under their tail and with the ponied horse being right on their butt.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Nine said:


> I've never been horse camping, but hope to do it this summer. Is there anything special you have to teach a horse - other than a tent is not carnivorous?


If there are not corrals you will have to teach your horse to stand tied over night or take the stuff with you to put up a temp corral.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

Thank you WickedNag and Painted Horse. I hadn't thought of hobbles. I've just seen the high line, when I checked out the camp site I want to stay in. As far as the tail thing, he's a pretty level headed guy. I've been working on getting him used to harness, as I want to drive. So he's used to all manner of stuff under his tail. And the crupper, too. I'm looking into getting portable fence. It seems kinda spendy, since I haven't even camped yet. Thanks again for the good advice.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I have camped with my horses as long as a week, never longer, but have never owned hobbles or had a need to.


----------



## gamecock67 (May 26, 2009)

*Horse Containment While Camping.*

You have several choices, and which choice is best will depend upon the campsite environment, your horse and you. The "Highline" is effective and relatively safe if set up properly. You must use the correct equipment: tree saver straps, rope and swivels. A rope "Picket" is also safe and effective if used with a single hobble on your horse and your horse is conditioned to its use. Using "Hobbles" by themselves are the last thing I would recommend. I have seen horses run/lope almost as fast with hobbles as without them!:-x Portable, "electric fences" are safe and effective during the day, and when you are in camp. I would never leave a horse alone or at night with just an electric fence to contain him/her. Regardless of which method you select, please use them at home in your own environment before subjecting your horse and you to them while camping!


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

Thanks, Gamecock67. The high lines were already set up permanently at the camp site. I just have to get my Teddy used to that. I wish there was a book on horse camping. I feel foolish not knowing how long the lead should be when on a high tie, etc. Any suggestions on litereature or a good article in a horse magazine? You guys are great to spread your knowledge. I appreciate it.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

Hey Gamecock67, you said not to use electric at night. Is this just for horses that aren't used to electric fence or because they're in a strange environment and won't remember the fence being there, if they get jittery?


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

By the way, WickedNag, your horse has the prettiest face. I really like those wide blazes.


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have used a highline and we leave it long enough for the horses to drink if we have just finished a ride. Also leave it long when we feed them. At night we shorten it so they won't get tangled in the lead rope. Although my horse some how manages to stretdh everything and lay down but she has not got tangled in the lead rope yet!!!


----------



## gamecock67 (May 26, 2009)

*Portable electric fence night usage.*

Hello Nine. It has been our experience that the use of portable electric fences at night are a liablity from both the risk of your horse been panicked and bolting through the fence (believe me, if he/she are frightened and jump into a full gallop, the shock they receive from passing through the fence is a minute disstraction from what ever they are fleeing from).:-( The other risk comes from deer, elk, bear, or other animals that are not use to electrical fences and will simply run through them, thus freeing your horses.:-( Believe me, it is no fun to be out in the night in a strange location looking for your horse.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Gamcock67. I think we'll start with the tie line and see what happens from there. I do have to improve his patience while tied. He's young, yet and I just haven't worked on all the basics I have to. But I've got time this winter. Thanks again.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Nine  that is my spotted boy.
I have never had my horses go through an electric fence when camping. Not saying it couldn't happen but even when the deer and raccoons come into camp the horses seem to do ok. 

Gamcock67, have you experienced broken fences when camping or just not taking the risk? Just curious.


----------



## gamecock67 (May 26, 2009)

*Electric Fence - Break In/Out Experience.*

Hello WickedNag (what a great sign-in name)! 
Unfortunately, yes, we have experienced a break in on our portable electric fence. While camping in the Uncompahgre Mountains of southern Colorado in September 2009, we had our boys corraled in a 200' by 200' portable electric fence setup. Late in the evening, just before we were scheduled to move them to a highline, a small herd of Elk came through our campsite. One or more of them apparently became startled (we do not know why - the horses movements, a bear, us, ???). One of them bolted through the electric fence, received a shock, and abruptly did a reverse turn out - the same way he/she came in - over the knocked down fence.:-( Since we were in the immediate area, the liability was nil, but the potential for damage or escape by our boys was real enough that we knew not to keep them in the electric fence except when we are present in the campsite area and certainly not during the night.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

gamecock67 said:


> Hello Nine. It has been our experience that the use of portable electric fences at night are a liablity from both the risk of your horse been panicked and bolting through the fence (believe me, if he/she are frightened and jump into a full gallop, the shock they receive from passing through the fence is a minute disstraction from what ever they are fleeing from).:-( The other risk comes from deer, elk, bear, or other animals that are not use to electrical fences and will simply run through them, thus freeing your horses.:-( Believe me, it is no fun to be out in the night in a strange location looking for your horse.


I had never thought of the wildlife taking the fence down before. We always use a portable electric fence whenever we go camping, unless there are corrals. We have had the experience of going to find our horses in the dark after they were spooked. Although it only has happened once, it was not fun and very stressful! We always set up the portable corral next to our campsite and use the truck and trailer as part of the corral. I don't think the wildlife will come too close to campsites usually. We've also had the corral go down in a storm but the horses stayed put except when we took the fence down the next day, lol.

I just read your last post, and was amazed at the size of the corral you set up. We only let them have at most a 30' x 30'. I guess it could still happen with that size too.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We have had elk run thru our hot wire at night. They don't know what it is and run right thru it and can spook your horses.

We often take in two 1/4 mile rolls of poly Hot string. And set up a 1/2 mile enclosure around a large meadow. At times we have had 15-20 horses turned loose in the meadow. Often these horses have not met before the ride, depending on who came with us and what horses they brought. So there is sometimes pecking order disputes and I want the horses to have room to evade a bossy alpha horse with out being driven through the hot wire. Also a large area spreads the horses out and prevents them from tearing up the fragil meadows from over grazing or pawing etc.

Horses in large meadow. See the white fiberglass rod in front of the small spruce on the left side of picture. We usually pack in 30-40 rods to set the fence up with.













We always high line at night. I want them secure when I can't look at and watch them.










Another photo of the same meadow but on a different trip









And you can imagine what a herd of elk like this can do to a hot wire if they get scared and run acrross it


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

Wow, Painted Horse. I've turned green with envy. The country you ride through is just beautiful. I love Minnesota, and we have pretty scenery, but yours tops the cake.
It sounds like both electric wire and high tie are good. I'm working on Teddy standing patiently, not pawing, which he tends to do. He's getting better, but we've got a long way to go before summer. I think I've had enough of winter. I'm going to order up some warm weather and sunshine!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I figure "I'm camping and my horse doesn't care what I smell like or look like!" Although, my sister-in-law who shares the nose of my trailer may differ. However, she usually doesn't bathe any more than I do. Sometimes we will wash our hair, just not the rest of us. Or we'll pack our swim suits and dip in the lake at lunch if it's not to cold.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I take that back. One time I went skinny dipping because we hadn't planned on swimming that day. Nekkid, in my untied boots I ran toward my horse to get my camera because I am notorious for not liking to get cold or wet and figured my husband would not believe without proof. Anyway, Sailor raised his head and pulled back, eyes all bugged out. I guess he'd just never seen me nekkid!! My sister-in-law really laughed. Haven't done that since.


----------



## sandhillsgage (Jan 16, 2011)

I like all the ideas. One thing we used to do and still do is but up a tarp up so it is sorta like a tent... with one wall.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Our first trailer was a two-horse side-by-side with tack compartment. When started camping with that trailer we slept in a tent on air mattresses. Then up graded to a 3 horse slant gooseneck with a tack room and up graded to a 3/4 ton 4x4 pickup. We loaded camping equipment into the tack room, plus grain for the horses, all the hay we needed went in the bed of the truck. We bought a queen-sized air mattress that fit perfectly in the space over the hitch of the trailer. We did have to get a folding utility ladder to get up into and down out of the sleeping area. When we went camping for several days usually 4 day outings we went with friends who had a cab-over camper on their truck. We'd take groceries that we put in the truck campers refrigerator and cook on the stove in the camper. We high lined the horses when we had the trees close by our camp, otherwise we tied them to the trailer which they never seemed to uncomfortable. I sure miss the camping we once did, too.

ETA: We also did do a lot of 2 day, all weekend camping. I miss that experience, too.


----------

